# swift kontiki/talbot express 640/6 1991



## teresafaith (Oct 9, 2015)

Hi, anybody got one of these vans? i'm looking at possibly buying one and know NOTHING about them! heard they were very good vans for their time? this one has TD and PAS for £10, 950 and has only done 37,000 miles. ANY ADVICE AT ALL would be helpful!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I am sure there will be plenty of replies shortly. May we ask where you are and is it a private sale. Best advice is to ask for an independent damp check done on the vehicle before you buy it..If the seller will not allow this then WALK AWAY.If a dealer then they will have no problem doing this, unless it is a sold as seen, the above advice applies again. Any damp can cost thousands of pounds to repair.


cabby


----------

